# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  :: كاهش ساعات آموزشى پايه دوازدهم از ٣٦ به ٢٤ منتفى شد ::

## AminSD

*تعداد دروس امتحان نهایی پایه دوازدهم قطعی شد*


سرپرست معاونت آموزش متوسطه وزارت بآموزش و پرورش از تصویب تعداد دروس امتحان نهایی در پایه دوازدهم خبر داد و گفت: امتحان بین ۱۰ تا ۱۱ درس بر حسب رشته‌های مختلف دوره نظری به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود.
*عبدالرسول عمادی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا*، درباره تعداد دروس امتحان نهایی پایه دوازدهم اظهار کرد: امسال ساختار نظام آموزشی کامل شد و در سال آخر اجرای این نظام آموزشی و تکمیل ساختار ۳-۳-۶ ، پیش دانشگاهی حذف و پایه دوازدهم مستقر شد و به این ترتیب دوره تحصیلات ۱۲ ساله شد.
وی افزود: تعداد دروسی که قرار است امتحان آنها به صورت نهایی در پایان سال دوازدهم برگزار شود باید به تصویب شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش می‌رسید. اخیرا جلسه تشکیل و تعداد دروس امتحان نهایی برای شاخه‌ها و رشته‌های نظری این پایه به تصویب رسید و قطعی شد.
سرپرست معاونت آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش اعلام کرد که بر این اساس امتحان بین ۱۰ تا ۱۱ درس در رشته‌های مختلف نظری به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود.
وی در پاسخ به پرسشی درباره سرانجام طرح کاهش ساعات آموزشی پایه دوازدهم از ۳۶ به ۲۴ ساعت و اینکه آیا هنوز بررسی این طرح در دستورکار است یا خیر؟اظهار گفت: این برنامه منتفی شده است و کاهش ساعات برنامه درسی در پایه دوازدهم دیگر در دستورکار نیست.
لينك : https://www.isna.ir/news/97070603293/تعداد-دروس-امتحان-نهایی-پایه-دوازدهم-قطعی-شد


*****************************
خب همينطور كه مشخصه كاره دوازدهميا از ما كه پيش بوديم خيلى سخت تره! ما ٢٤ ساعت سركلاس بوديم ساعت ١٢ تعطيل ميشديم چقدر خسته بوديم ميومديم خونه اما اينا ٣٦ ساعت در هفته فك كنم ٣ تعطيل بشن :Yahoo (114):  ! مگر اينكه مدرستون غيرانتفاعى باشه بتونيد از زيرش در بريد! شركت تو ١٠-١١ امتحان نهايى هم هست كه خودش يكماه ميكشه ؛ خوندن براى كنكور و نهايى اونم با تاثير قطعى فعلا ( كه ايشالا ميشه مثبت ) چون اگه مثبت نشه بيچارن! تا امروز تاثير قطعي خيلي براى دوازدهميا مهم نبود اما قطعا از الان به بعد مهم تر ميشه! خوندن تشريحى واسه ٢٠ نهايى و خوندن تستى براى كنكور با ٣٦ ساعت مدرسه راحت نيست!!

----------


## Amirkhan21

بله دیگه کلا مدرسه هم برا خودش مصیبتیه

----------


## Amirkhan21

مانم چیزی بود میکشیدیم وقتیم بودش که ظهر کلاس داشتیم تا شب معلمه وقتش پر بود

----------


## ali13791379

بیچاره میشن دانش آموزا :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## alireza.msv

ترک تحصیل بیشتر به نفعمونه انگار  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mlt

مارو که بودجه بندی دادن که تا اسفند تموم میشه


> از اون سخت تر اینه که امکان داره تا خرداد مدرسه بریم اما فارغ التحصیل ها تا عید میرفتن

----------


## alireza.msv

> مارو که بودجه بندی دادن که تا اسفند تموم میشه


شما غیر انتفاعی میری؟

----------


## mlt

مدرسه شاهد


> شما غیر انتفاعی میری؟

----------


## mlt

دولتیه


> شما غیر انتفاعی میری؟

----------


## mlt

اعتصاب جواب میده...برا چهارشنبه رفتیم مدیر گفت وظیفتونه باید بیاین ما هم چهارشنبه به نشونه اعتراض :Yahoo (4): زنگ دوم ول کردیم رفتیم خونه هفته بعد مدیر گفت حالا بیاین ببینم چکتر میتونم بکنم تا دو هفته دیگه


> شما غیر انتفاعی میری؟

----------


## alireza.msv

> اعتصاب جواب میده...برا چهارشنبه رفتیم مدیر گفت وظیفتونه باید بیاین ما هم چهارشنبه به نشونه اعتراضزنگ دوم ول کردیم رفتیم خونه هفته بعد مدیر گفت حالا بیاین ببینم چکتر میتونم بکنم تا دو هفته دیگه


والا ما هم همین کارو کردیم از هممون تعهد گرفتن :/
پنج روز هفت ساعت میریم مدرسه پدرمون دراومده d:

----------


## biology115

همیشه باید یه دغدغه ای وجود داشته باشه ...

چه واسه دانش آموزان ، چه واسه پشت کنکوری ها ...

----------


## mlt

ما که تعهد ازمون نمیگیرن5_6بار تعهد گرفتن محل ندادیم دیگه خودشون با نصیحت مارو به راه راست هدایت میکنن :Yahoo (4): 


> والا ما هم همین کارو کردیم از هممون تعهد گرفتن :/
> پنج روز هفت ساعت میریم مدرسه پدرمون دراومده d:

----------


## mlt

امسال که هرکی بره قطعا از پایه قوی بوده

----------


## mlt

والا تمام معلما گفتن...معلم زیستم گفت بهمون ابلاغ شده...باور کن ... شدیم تو هم تا1/30رو کلاسی؟ما6ساعت زیست شیمی ریاضی داریم


> منم شاهد میرم و بودجه بندی هم داره اما قانون قانونه دیگه... و تصویب کردن بریم البته هنوز کاملا قطعی نیست

----------


## AminSD

> اعتصاب جواب میده...برا چهارشنبه رفتیم مدیر گفت وظیفتونه باید بیاین ما هم چهارشنبه به نشونه اعتراضزنگ دوم ول کردیم رفتیم خونه هفته بعد مدیر گفت حالا بیاین ببینم چکتر میتونم بکنم تا دو هفته دیگه


خخخخخخخ از اين قولا به ما هم زياد دادن اما فقط براى بستن دهن دانش آموازس :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  تا ٢٠ ارديبهشت ميكشونن مدرسه

----------


## mlt

معلما گفتن شما بیاین ما نمیایم :Yahoo (4): 


> خخخخخخخ از اين قولا به ما هم زياد دادن اما فقط براى بستن دهن دانش آموازس تا ٢٠ ارديبهشت ميكشونن مدرسه

----------


## mlt

ما همیشه تا1/30هستیم ولی از زنگ دوم تلاش میکنیم برا فرار :Yahoo (4): 


> امیدوارم من که از خدامه قبل عید تعطیل شیم، ما دو روز تا دوازده و نیم هستیم بقیه دو.

----------

